# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Mục lục >  Du lịch Tam Đảo - Du lich Tam Dao

## thietht

Đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các thông tin, kinh nghiệm về *du lịch Tam Đảo* - *du lich Tam Dao*
Cách Hà Nội hơn 80 km, Tam Đảo là khu nghỉ mát lý tưởng của miền bắc. Khu nghỉ mát Tam Đảo nằm lọt trong thung lũng Máng Chi, với độ cao khoảng 1.000 m, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 18 đến 25 độ C. 


Toàn cảnh thiên nhiên Tam Đảo
Cái tên Tam Đảo có được là do ba ngọn núi cao Thạch Bàn, Thiên Thị và Phú Nghĩa nhô lên trên biển mây. Đứng giữa đất trời, nhìn ba "hòn đảo" nhấp nhô lên trên đám "sóng mây", ta mới hiểu vì sao vùng đất mát mẻ này có tên là Tam Đảo.

Khu nghỉ mát Tam Ðảo được người Pháp phát hiện và xây dựng từ những năm đầu thế kỷ 19. Ðến năm 1940, Tam Ðảo đã là một "đô thị" trên núi cao với 145 tòa nhà, biệt thự cao cấp, lộng lẫy; trong số này có tới 60 biệt thự với kiến trúc theo nhiều kiểu cách khác nhau. Nay những tòa biệt thự ngày xưa chỉ còn là phế tích trong hoang tàn, đổ nát, trơ ra những móng, tường, công trình ngầm nằm lẫn với cỏ cây, rêu phong, nắng mưa...


Cây cỏ Tam đảo rất xanh tốt
Thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho Tam Đảo một khung cảnh tuyệt vời: vừa thơ mộng, u tịch, vừa hùng vĩ, huyền ảo trong cảnh mây gió, sương khói vờn trên đỉnh núi rồi sà xuống những thảm cỏ, những ngôi nhà ven sườn núi. Thế nên Tam Đảo là nơi lý tưởng cho bạn nghỉ dưỡng cuối tuần sau một tuần làm việc vất vả. Cái cảm nhận đầu tiên khi bạn vừa bước chân xuống Tam Đảo là nơi đây dường như có 1 cái điều hòa thiên nhiên khổng lồ, đang lặng lẽ phun khí lạnh cho toàn khu vực. Không khí trong lành, mát lạnh đến mê hồn.

xin chia sẻ cho bạn một số kinh nghiệm khi bạn muốn du hành đến xứ thần tiên này.


Giọt sương trong lành ở Tam đảo
*Đi lại:*

Xuất phát từ Hà nội lên Tam Đảo mất tầm có 2 tiếng đồng hồ và có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho bạn. Gia đình nào có xe riêng thì quá tuyệt rồi, theo đường Phạm Hùng bạn đi thẳng sang thị xã Vĩnh Yên, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, rẽ vào đường 28 đi tầm 25km nữa là lên đến Tam Đảo.

Nếu bạn không muốn đi xe máy bạn có thể lựa chọn phương tiện là xe bus. Giá vé xe bus khứ hồi Hà Nội - Tam Đảo là 180.000VND/ người, có 2 điểm bán vé cho bạn là 122 Xuân Thủy, Cầu Giấy hoặc 32 Nguyễn Công Trứ, Hai Bà Trưng. Xe này của hãng Neway Giờ xe chạy thường như sau: Chuyến Hà Nội - Tam Đảo khởi hành vào lúc 6h30 tại đường Nguyễn Công Trứ hoặc 7h tại 122 Xuân Thủy. Còn chuyến về Hà nội từ Tam Đảo thường là 3h-4h chiều. Xe đón khách tại các địa chỉ mua vé, khi về trả khách về đúng địa điểm xuất phát (có dịch vụ gửi xe miễn phí tại các điểm đón khách). Số điện thoại đặt vé đi Tam Đảo là: 043 565 4898.

----------


## thietht

+ *Tháp truyền hình*: cao 93 m trên đỉnh Thiên Nhị với độ cao 1.375 m. Ðường đi lên tuy vất vả nhưng lãng mạn, nên thơ. Dọc đường lên là hoa phong lan, hoa cúc quỳ và các loài hoa dại không tên khác nở đầy lối đi, tỏa hương thơm lạ, mầu sắc rực rỡ... Ở nơi đây nhiều loại bướm đủ mầu rập rờn trên hoa lá, đậu, bay theo du khách như các sứ giả đón khách ghé thăm. Lên tới đỉnh, phóng tầm mắt ra bốn phía là mênh mông trời, đất, gió, mây...


_Tháp truyền hình_
Sau khi leo bộ lên gần 1.400 bậc đá đứng trên đỉnh Thiên Nhị, đứng dưới chân ngọn tháp truyền hình cao hơn 100 m, với cảm giác của một người vừa chinh phục đỉnh cao, hít một hơi căng đầy lồng ngực luồng không khí trong lành của Tam Ðảo, ta bỗng thấy lòng mình thanh thản.

+ *Đền Bà Chúa Thượng Ngàn*: Nếu vì thời gian eo hẹp, không thể leo lên được đỉnh Thiên Nhị, bạn hãy leo gần 200 bậc đá đến Ðền Bà chúa Thượng Ngàn. Ngôi đền là nơi lưu giữ một truyền thuyết đẹp. Với khung cảnh mộng mơ của thị trấn miền mây trắng vẫn còn nguyên vẹn.


Đền bà Chúa Thượng ngàn Tam đảo
+ *Thác Bạc*: Từ trung tâm thị trấn Tam Đảo, rẽ phải theo lối mòn, hút xuống thung lũng sâu, thác Bạc giấu mình trong núi, bí ẩn đổ xuống dòng nước trắng bạc, lóng lánh ánh mặt trời phản chiếu sắc cầu vồng. Một dòng suối nhỏ từ trên cao 50 m ào ào tuôn nước, thả vào gió tiếng suối, tiếng rừng, tiếng lá dội vào vách đá nghe thâm u như tiếng ngàn xưa...


_Thác Bạc_
Nước trong và mát lạ thường, đôi chân trần của du khách cứ thoải mái đùa nghịch với nước. Thanh niên nam nữ tụ hội quây quần dưới thác, còn các bậc trung niên cũng không thể cưỡng nổi sức hút của thác Bạc. Con đường lên xuống thác không quá dài nhưng cheo leo với những bậc đá dựng đứng. Du khách mặc dù mệt nhoài nhưng vẫn tươi cười đắc ý vì vừa chinh phục được đoạn đường gian khổ.

+ Đỉnh Rùng Rình: nếu thích mạo hiểm, bạn hãy đi xa chút nữa tới đỉnh Rùng Rình, ở đây cây cối, núi non đẹp như trong cổ tích, có nhiều cây to mấy người ôm phủ đầy hoa phong lan, tiếng chim hót ríu rít vang động, bươm bướm bay rợp trời. Xa hơn nữa là Tam Ðảo 2, nơi mà vào thời Pháp cũng là điểm du lịch nghỉ mát lý tưởng, nhưng nay bị bỏ hoang, mang vẻ đẹp hoang dã, cô liêu.

+ Cổng trời: Từ thi trấn Tam Đảo bạn đi thẳng lên nhà thờ thời Pháp rẽ trái đi thẳng là tới Cổng trời. Ðứng trên Cổng Trời nhìn xuống thị trấn Tam Ðảo mờ mờ ảo ảo trong những làn sương chợt đến chợt đi ta thấy Tam Ðảo đẹp lạ lùng. Mây mù quấn quýt quanh người, những cơn gió từ cánh rừng thông xanh mơn mởn. có thể làm bạn rùng mình giữa ngày hè oi ả.


Toàn cảnh Tam Đảo nhìn từ cổng trời lúc sáng sớm
+ Nhà thờ cổ Tam Đảo: Được xây dựng vào năm 1937, giáo xứ nơi đây đã xây dựng ngôi thánh đường hiện nay theo lối kiến trúc Pháp với chiều dài 26m, rộng 11m. Trong thời kì kháng chiến chống Pháp, chủ trương “tiêu thổ kháng chiến” đã làm cho toàn bộ những ngôi biệt thự tại Tam Đảo bị phá hủy hoàn toàn, nhà thờ là công trình kiến trúc duy nhất được bảo toàn.


Nhà thờ cổ Tam đảo
Đây là một điểm tham quan khá lý thú, đứng trên nhà thờ cổ bạn cũng có thể nhìn thấy toàn cảnh thiên nhiên Tam đảo rất mộng mơ. Bạn có thể chụp ảnh lưu niệm với bạn bè và người thân của mình. Rất nhiều cặp tình nhân chọn nơi này làm nơi chụp ảnh cưới cho mình.


+ Tắm bể bơi: Ở Tam đảo ngoài một số chỗ chơi trên bạn có thể đi bơi tại bể bơi công cộng. Là bể bơi nằm lưng chừng núi nên rất lãng mạn. Tắm ở đây nước rất sạch sẽ, bạn nên tắm vào buổi trưa hoặc đầu giờ chiều vì tắm vào gần tối nước sẽ khá lạnh. Giá vé tắm bể bơi là 50.000VND, nếu bạn nào lỡ mua mà không tắm nữa có thể trả lại đấy.


+ Đánh golf: Dịch vụ sân Golf  Tam Đảo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế, rộng 300 m2 bao gồm: khu sân tập, bãi tập chíp bóng có bẫy cát và hàng loạt bẫy gạt bóng bao quanh. Trên 100 xe golf, và đội ngũ 200 nhân viên điều hành golf chuyên nghiệp giàu kinh nghiệm luôn sẵn sàng phục vụ.


Sân golf được lọt vào top 10 sân golf nổi tiếng thế giới
*Ngoài ra, bạn có thể khám phá các địa điểm thăm quan:*

Vẻ đẹp tâm linh của thắng cảnh Tam Đảo

Khu di tích danh thắng Tây Thiên

Hồ Xạ Hương

Khám phá biệt thự cổ ở Tam Đảo 

Suối đá huyền diệu dưới chân Tam Đảo

Tháp truyền hình Tam Đảo

Đền Thõng

----------


## thietht

Khách sạn và nhà nghỉ tại Tam Đảo khá phong phú về số lượng cũng như giá cả. Khách sạn nơi đây mới, hiện đại và thường kèm theo dịch vụ cho bạn và gia đình.

Xin điểm qua giá phòng ở một số khách sạn có khuôn viên rộng rãi, phòng ốc sạch sẽ, tiện nghi vừa phải (có ti vi, tủ lạnh nhỏ) phù hợp với các gia đình có trẻ nhỏ đi cùng. Giá cả tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm, vào mùa du lịch giá phòng hầu hết lên khá cao.


Sắc hoa tươi thắm trên Tam đảo
+ Khách sạn tòa báo nhân dân: nằm ở gần trung tâm Tam Đảo, khách sạn này mới đi vào hoạt động nên phòng ốc sạch, đẹp, hiện đại. Ở khách sạn tòa báo nhân dân vào ban đêm bạn có thể ngắm được toàn bộ khung cảnh Tam đảo về đêm, rất lung linh và rực rỡ. Giá phòng thường dao động từ 440.000VND đến 1.000.000VND. Xem  thông tin khách sạn tòa báo nhân dân và đặt phòng.
+ Tam Đảo Belvedere Resort: nằm ở phía dưới cách khá xa trung tâm Tam Đảo. Tọa lạc trong khuôn viên rộng gần 30 ha, Belvedere Resort bao gồm nhiều biệt thự sang trọng, với ban công riêng nhìn ra toàn cảnh rừng núi Tam Đảo thơ mộng. Với cách trung tâm thị trấn khoảng 3 km và kề bên Thác Bạc, gần sân golf và rừng Quốc gia Tam Đảo. Quá phù hợp cho ai muốn đi nghỉ tuần trăng mật hoặc nghỉ dưỡng. Giá phòng thường dao động từ 68USD đến 250USD. Xem  thông tin Belvedere Resort và đặt phòng.


Belvedere Resort Tam đảo
+ Khách sạn Thế Giới Xanh - Green World từ lâu đã là địa chỉ nổi tiếng cho du khách Tam đảo. Giá phòng thường là 27USD. Xem  thông tin Thế Giới Xanh - Green World và đặt phòng.

+ Khách sạn Hoàng Anh, số điện thoại: 0211 3824259.

+ Khách sạn Phương Vi: số điện thoại: 0211 3824 195 hoặc 0977 606 558

+ Khách sạn Cây Thông: số điện thoại: 0211. 3577 1215

+ Khách sạn Hàng Không, số điện thoại: 0211 3824208

+ Khách sạn Hương Rừng, số điện thoại: 0211 824193

+ Khách sạn Mimi, số điện thoại: 0211824231

+ Khách sạn ngôi sao Tam Đảo, số điện thoại: 0211 824263

+ Khách sạn Mela Tam Đảo, số điện thoại: 0211 824352

Ngoài ra, trên thị trấn Tam Đảo bạn cũng có thể tìm được rất nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ với quy mô nhỏ hơn và giá cả phải chăng hơn như :

+ Khách sạn Suối Bạc

+ Khách sạn Anh đào

+ khách sạn Sao Mai

+ Khách sạn Hạ Long

+ Khách sạn Mỹ Linh

+ Khách sạn Gia Lê

Ngoài ra:

Tam Dao Star Hotel

Khu nghỉ dưỡng Belvedere Resort

Khách sạn Mela (3 sao) - Thị trấn Tam Đảo, huyện Tam Đảo

----------


## thietht

Ăn uống tại Tam Đảo khá đắt, nên khuyến khích bạn đến đây nên mang theo 1 số đồ ăn sẵn. Trên Tam Đảo có mấy nhà hàng đồ ăn khá ngon nổi tiếng với món gà đồi, su su các loại món như xào, luộc, gà bọc đất. Xin giới thiệu cho bạn một số nhà hàng ở Tam Đảo:

Nhà hàng Phố Núi

Nhà hàng Hương Quê

Nhà hàng Phương Nga

Nhà hàng sinh thái An Phát

Nhà hàng Thái Sơn

----------


## thietht

Lên Tam Đảo Thưởng Thức Xôi Đen và Rượu Chít 

Những món ngon không thể bỏ qua khi tới Tam Đảo

Bò tái kiến đốt - đặc sản Tam Đảo

Ngon lạ bánh cuốn Tam Đảo

----------


## thietht

Nhật ký Du lịch Tam Đảo tự túc

Lời khuyên cho bạn khi đi du lịch Tam Đảo

Kinh nghiệm du lịch Tam Đảo

----------


## thietht

Tổng hợp các *tour du lịch Tam Đảo* - *Tour du lich Tam Dao* được giới thiệu trên Didau.org

Tour Du Lịch Trúc Lâm Tây Thiên – Tam Đảo (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 1,500,000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Khu du lịch Tây Thiên - Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm - Tam Đảo (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 680.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Tam Đảo - Hà Nội (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 1.165.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Tam Đảo Golf (2 Ngày 1 Đêm) - Giá 4.434.000 VNĐ /Khách

Hà Nội - Tây Thiên - Thiền Viện Trúc Lâm - Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 390.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội - Tam Đảo - Belvedere Resort (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 2.360.000 VNĐ/khách

Hà Nội - Tam Đảo - Hà Nội (1 ngày) - Giá 350.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội – Tam Đảo – Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 865.000 VNĐ/Khách

Hà Nội – Tam Đảo – Thiền viện Trúc Lâm Tây Thiên – Hà Nội (2 ngày 1 đêm) - Giá 890.000 VNĐ/Khách

----------


## thietht

Mua gì làm quà khi đi du lịch Tam Đảo

----------

